# HIVE Cryptocurrency miner is going public



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

1st ? cryptocurrency miner to trade in public markets will trade on TSX in Dec

This could get interesting  stock in a legal money printing machine


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, it's going on TSX Venture. This was previously Leeta Gold Corp (how did they do, anyone know?)

http://markets.businessinsider.com/...ologies-Commences-Trading-on-the-TSX-V-587815

I'd want to be confident that they are not facing legal liability or tax liability over their crypto currency operations. Regulations and laws around these are very uncertain right now. Additionally, crypto currency and block chain technologies have concerns of money laundering given all the transactions with difficult to trace foreign entities. The firm I work for has considered joining crypto currency ventures but decided against it due to concern over questionable foreign involvement, money laundering, dirty money, etc.

Generally we have found it very difficult to trace where money comes from and who the transactions have been happening with. That's a fun concept for many people, but a potential legal nightmare. This is a general comment about the space; I don't know much about this specific company.



lonewolf :) said:


> stock in a legal money printing machine


Global laws are still catching up to crypto currencies, so I wouldn't jump to call it "legal". More like, "currently not covered by laws". Also, crypto currencies are hardly money printing machines. They incur significant energy costs and, by design, mining becomes harder and less profitable over time.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't invest in any bitcoin businesses until they solve the problems with the blockchain.

With no central authority by design, there is no one authorized to implement solutions to the problems.

The problems are known. There may never be a consensus for a solution.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

sags said:


> I wouldn't invest in any bitcoin businesses until they solve the problems with the blockchain.
> 
> With no central authority by design, there is no one authorized to implement solutions to the problems.
> 
> The problems are known. There may never be a consensus for a solution.


 Bitshares table over bitcoin table


----------

